# rinsing naturesoil?



## fishkeeper (20 Aug 2009)

Hi

Im adding naturesoil straight to the tank so should I rinse it? Fish will be added as siin as it clears up so I dont want it to be too cloudy

thanks


----------



## vauxhallmark (20 Aug 2009)

Depends exactly what product you mean. ADA Nature soil does not need rinsing, and does not cloud the tank when it is filled - maybe a few bits of twig might come out of it, but that's all. It also comes with instructions, so I doubt that is the product you have. If you know the full name of the product you're using someone might have experience of it and be able to help you more.

Mark


----------



## fishkeeper (20 Aug 2009)

sorry, its the Oliver Knotts nature soil


----------



## fishkeeper (20 Aug 2009)

as im putting naturesoil on top of my tetra plant and gravel, should I plant first and then cap with naturesoil, or cap first and then plant?


----------



## George Farmer (20 Aug 2009)

Cap first then plant.


----------



## fishkeeper (20 Aug 2009)

Thanks! Will do


----------

